
Show HN: Launching my web-app today – BudgetPad - budgetpad
https://budgetpad.io/
======
system2
You should be using SHOW HN: tag.

Also, why should we use your product instead of QuickBooks online, which
connects to the banks and helps taxes, while doing all reporting and
categories?

Does this app have any connections to banks or other type of APIs?

